# Winning him back



## kristiex0 (Jul 21, 2006)

_so, lets sum up this story._

_i have one years worth of history with boy._

_boy meets new girl._

_boy wants new girl over me._

_i don't think he really knows the new girl, its new&amp;exciting. that's what he wants._

_we never had a REAL relationhip because due to previous relationships, i'm scared of commitment._

_i finally know what i want, just at the wrong time._

_what should i do to win him back on my side?_

_we spent the afternoon together yesterday, at the aquarium/beach, progress at first but then he hung out with new girl and that went down the tubes._

_i dont know what to do .. HELP!




_


----------



## Gwendela (Jul 21, 2006)

I would smile and give him a hug and slowly walk away. Sorry sweetie but there are more fishies out there just waiting for a beautiful woman like you.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 22, 2006)

Well, I'm not sure how old you two are, and I have a feeling that could make a difference in what I want to say. I personally recommend leaving it alone. That good old phrase, "If you love someone, let them go. If they come back to you, then it was meant to be," is most definitely true. John and I went through that twice, and every time we found our way back to one another. I'm probably not helping much, but there's honestly no point in wasting your time on someone who apparently doesn't know what he wants either... He'll get tired of the new girl too... I almost bet on it!


----------



## eric (Jul 22, 2006)

i agree with everyone.. its the hardest thing to do but by playin like you dont care, itll make him want you more.. hopefully hes gonna get bored with the new eye candy and realize that youre the right choice


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jul 22, 2006)

find sumone else hes not worth it. u might only wont him cos u cant have him,


----------



## eric (Jul 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Kimberleylotr* find sumone else hes not worth it. u might only wont him cos u cant have him, thats sooo true.. it may be a want what you cant have thing!!!!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Jul 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *oobladi* I would smile and give him a hug and slowly walk away. Sorry sweetie but there are more fishies out there just waiting for a beautiful woman like you. I agree!


----------



## LVA (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm sayin' this from personal experience .... U have to learn to play hard to get .. he'd appreciate u more. If u are too easy ... he could prolly care less.

-- I know it's the hardest thing in the world to 4get about him. It was realli hard for me anyways ... i looked 4ward to every phone call from him, every date ... and one day i realize .. this guy is not for me ... he took me for granted and played w/my feelings ...I promised myself i'd let go ... and believe me .. .it took me 4ever!!! ...

IMO though ... it sounds like there are better guys out there for u then him.


----------



## tsims (Jul 22, 2006)

you gottal let him go, even if he is the one that let you go, sounds like he is exploring and is thinking of you more as a friend now, or he is conflicted and not sure what he wants, either way you have to cut this off.

the phrase set him free and if he comes back is very true , it means let him go find hisself if it is ment to be he will come back you cant hang out with him thou and try to cling to something that might be over you will suffocate anything that could be there.

pride is a biggy, most of the time this is what makes us cling to someone, wondering what is wrong with me? there is nothing wrong dear you just may not be soul mates, you gotta move apart to find out.

ts


----------



## mac-whore (Jul 22, 2006)

It's funny because I'm in somewhat of the same situation, and I still haven't walked away yet.. even though, subconciously, I know that that's what I need to do. I'd say, there's nothing you can do to win him over, honestly. Just be yourself.. and give him time to figure out what HE wants, or you can just call the shots yourself and move on.


----------



## geebers (Jul 22, 2006)

I can honestly say that I have gone through this more times than I care to admit only now can I say it is easy to let go. If a person really cares about you, they WILL come back. And by that time you may not even want them back. The thing is, he will never appreciate or miss you if you stick around and cling to him. It's one thing to be friends. However, your feelings for him cloud your ability to be a good friend and it is best to walk away and let it go. Easier said than done but I can promise you that you will not regret letting go. You will regret wasting your time and energy on someone who does not appreciate it.


----------



## savvy_as_98 (Jul 22, 2006)

dump him - there are many and better fish in the sea !


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 6, 2006)

I am sorry that you went through your experience. I am not sure how old he is but maybe I can give you some insight. I will be generalizing.

Males that are in their teens and early twentys are very immature and loaded with testosterone. Their ideal relationship is non-committal and sexual.

It doesn't mean they can't fall in love but it does mean they can stray.

A lot of men say that they are ready to commit to a relationship - marriage, once they are 27 or older. Men that are 22 to 27 make good boyfriends but they still get distracted.

I understand that you want your boy friend back. I have been there a few times.

I will leave you with a thought - Never let anyone break up with you more than once. All the best.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Oct 6, 2006)

Never beg a man! Never beg a man to love you! You cannot make someone be loyal or love you. That just has to be there. Do not let him decide, you are not material, you decide. Walk away. If he had any intellect he would have ended it with you and then procided with the other girl. You just got to move on. There are many more fishes in the sea.

Originally Posted by *cyw1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif A lot of men say that they are ready to commit to a relationship - marriage, once they are 27 or older. Men that are 22 to 27 make good boyfriends but they still get distracted. Intersting, Very Intersting.


----------

